# thera tube



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a question about thare tube black,how I can tight it to the pauch?


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Do enybodu knows?? please!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I just ordered some already assembled and they are attached via a very thin strip of thera gold. Just through the hole and folded over
and tied.


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

most people ive seen just treat it like bands and fold it over and tie either with a thin strip of a band or a constriction knot. Ive seen Joerg make some of his sling bows differntly incerting a string into the tube and useing a constriciton knot to hold it there, you could then tie this to the holes in your pouch, you have many options realy.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

constrictor knot


----------

